
MLScrape: ML-powered e-commerce scraper API on RapidAPI - Buneme
https://mlscrape.com/?ref=hn
======
Buneme
MLScrape is an API that allows you to scrape data from a wide variety of
product pages, without having to maintain your own web scraper. It's now
available on RapidAPI and comes with a free trial.

The API currently scrapes the following data (more will be coming soon):

Name Price Image URL Specification Identifiers: SKU, UPC/EAN, ISBN

